# Pruning/scaping blyxa japonica



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

So here's what I want to do...

I'm going to have some bylxa japonica behind some dwarf hair grass.

I want to keep the patch of blyxa in sort of a round/spherical appearance.

Like this:









My question is... Will a patch of blyxa always take this shape on its own? Or would it be wise to plant some of the stems on a bit of an angle so they grow outwards to fill out the sides?

My educated guess is that the plant would send side shoots and that would give it that full round bushy appearance.

Just like to know what those with more experience have to say though so I don't end up having to redo it, or don't end up over-complicating things.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

It does get a bushy appearance after growing side shoots. It seems you wanted to show a picture but it isnt showing up. Would like to see what exactly you had in mind.


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

It grows as bushy as you plant it. If you plant them densely together it forms a dense bush and the ones most central of the dense planting - the ones with least room- will get taller. Those on the fringes will stay lower and fan out. Strategic substrate shaping and planting is all you need.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmmm... Weird that the picture isn't showing...










Anyways, see on the side where it looks like the stem's growing out on an angle from the base?

Yeah, I think it's just side shoots, rather than planting stems on an angle 

Thanks for replying


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Skizhx said:


> Hmmm... Weird that the picture isn't showing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes they do grow like that but planting them densely at angles will force the central plants to push dowwards. I know how they grow. I think you just misunderstood.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

even single plants will get rather bushy over time as they produce sideshoots. In my experience they look best (if you are making a bush) planted about an inch or so apart. Maybe even more...b/c each stem will branch and get bushy as well.


----------

